# Hello From Wagram, NC



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## jstoneservices (Dec 13, 2011)

Specialkayme said:


> Welcome to the site!


thanks. What type beeyard do you have?


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

Welcome. Beesource is great for all levels. I'm between Charlotte and Hickory. 15 hives. Treatment free for 7 years. Hoping to start selling nucs this year.


----------



## jstoneservices (Dec 13, 2011)

If going to raise nucs, better get better sleeping schedule.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Jeff! Sorry for the delayed welcome. i just flew in from teaching queen rearing and general beekeeping in Jamaica.


----------

